# Lag incessant Dailymotion



## RomualdR (25 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir, j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro 15 pouces rétina hier, et je rencontre des petits problèmes de lag au niveau des vidéos Dailymotion.
J'entend par lag, un défilement des images qui n'est pas fluide, ça saute d'une image à l'autre de temps en temps, ce qui est vraiment insupportable, impossible de regarder une vidéo tranquillement.
J'ai essayé Firefox, Chrome, même problème de latence et ce uniquement sur Dailymotion, les vidéos Youtube marchent parfaitement quant à elles...
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer, merci.


----------



## edd72 (26 Juillet 2014)

RomualdR a dit:


> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer, merci.



OK, met la luminosité de l'écran à fond et ouvre cette page en plein écran : http://iris-bleu.i.r.pic.centerblog.net/o/d57d3108.jpg


----------



## RomualdR (26 Juillet 2014)

Très bon humour, malgré que je ne m'attendais pas à une telle réponse ! Ahah


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2014)

t'as verifié que t'as un flashplayer ok?
 à priori si mac neuf tu devrais avoir installé le dernier
testeur adobe là
http://www.adobe.com/fr/software/flash/about/

eventuellement le desinstaller ( via leur desinstalleur adobe )  et le remettre

ceci dit le couac sur Chrome( qui utilise soit ses propres outils flash embarqués soit dans certains cas FP du mac)  semble exclure cette hypothese

eventuellement tester via ethernet  pour voir si ce serait pas une affaire de reseau wifi


----------



## RomualdR (26 Juillet 2014)

Alors j'ai bien la dernière version d'Adobe dans mon cas :3
Du coup je vais peut-être tester via Ethernet mais c'est tout de même bizarre que ce soit au niveau du Wi-Fi alors que les vidéos d'autres sites comme youtube fonctionnent parfaitement sans que ça rame comme Dailymotion.
Malheureusement il n'y a pas de port Ethernet sur MacBook Pro... Il existe un adaptateur en lightning à tout hasard ? C'est tout de même bizarre tout ça...


----------



## edd72 (26 Juillet 2014)

Ce que tu appelles "ligtning" s'appelle "thunderbolt". Oui, ça existe.

Tu as ce phénomène pour toutes les vidéos DailyMotion? Et pour aucune vidéo YouTube?

Alors ce n'est pas un problème de connexion. Au pire un problème de FAI. Tu es en France?

C'est quoi ton traceroute pour dailymotion, et ton ping?


----------



## RomualdR (26 Juillet 2014)

Oui, j'ai ce phénomène pour la plupart des vidéos Dailymotion et seulement sur ce site, et oui je suis en France.
Sinon où puis-je vérifier mon ping ? 
Le traceroute ... Je n'ai aucune idée de quoi vous parlez j'en ai bien peur :3


----------



## edd72 (27 Juillet 2014)

Terminal:



```
[ edd MiniToto ~ ] traceroute dailymotion.com
traceroute: Warning: dailymotion.com has multiple addresses; using 195.8.215.136
traceroute to dailymotion.com (195.8.215.136), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  192.168.0.254 (192.168.0.254)  18.986 ms  2.694 ms  1.158 ms
 2  xx.xx.xx.xx (xx.xx.xx.xx)  42.114 ms  63.044 ms  39.797 ms
 3  213.228.41.126 (213.228.41.126)  62.574 ms  69.192 ms  62.837 ms
 4  bzn-9k-4-be1018.intf.routers.proxad.net (194.149.161.29)  88.130 ms  69.230 ms  101.673 ms
 5  p11-crs16-1-be1000.intf.routers.proxad.net (78.254.249.1)  55.729 ms  55.208 ms  56.311 ms
 6  th2-9k-1-be1001.intf.routers.proxad.net (78.254.249.6)  41.332 ms  84.444 ms  34.987 ms
 7  daily1.proxad.net (212.27.40.186)  49.972 ms  43.365 ms  48.147 ms
 8  v207.dist-01.vty.dailymotion.com (195.8.214.211)  42.961 ms  39.844 ms  44.404 ms
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * *^C
```


```
[ edd MiniToto ~ ] ping dailymotion.com
PING dailymotion.com (195.8.215.136): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=0 ttl=55 time=40.766 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=40.022 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=24.394 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=42.566 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=51.932 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=5 ttl=55 time=34.833 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=6 ttl=55 time=78.582 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=7 ttl=55 time=43.958 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=8 ttl=55 time=48.465 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=9 ttl=55 time=35.081 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=10 ttl=55 time=57.803 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=11 ttl=55 time=41.326 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=12 ttl=55 time=24.103 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=13 ttl=55 time=23.060 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=14 ttl=55 time=44.616 ms
64 bytes from 195.8.215.136: icmp_seq=15 ttl=55 time=39.100 ms
```
(ctrl-C pour arrêter le ping)

Ca va permettre de voir par où tu passes et si ça répond correctement.

En comparaison, tu peux faire la même chose avec youtube.com


----------



## RomualdR (27 Juillet 2014)

Euh, je copie ton code dans le terminal ?


----------



## edd72 (28 Juillet 2014)

Juste la commande derrière l'invite.


----------



## RomualdR (29 Juillet 2014)

Bon je viens au rapport. 
Et apparemment ce bug provenait d'Adobe lui-même. Je l'ai désinstallé pour voir et il s'avère que je n'ai plus de lag sans adobe et que j'en ai avec. Du coup je l'ai simplement désinstallé et ne m'en servirait plus.


----------



## edd72 (29 Juillet 2014)

Par "Adobe" (un éditeur), tu veux dire Flash?


----------



## RomualdR (29 Juillet 2014)

Oui je parle effectivement du logiciel. Adobe Flash Player. C'est le logiciel en lui-même qui provoquait ce lag chez Dailymotion apparemment... Je m'en suis donc séparé


----------



## edd72 (29 Juillet 2014)

Donc sans le plugin Flash, les vidéos sont lues en HTML5 (cas de Dailymotion et de Youtube qui bascule en mode HTML5 dans ce cas).
Par contre tu peux être embêté pour d'autres sites qui proposent des vidéos (en Flash).


----------



## RomualdR (29 Juillet 2014)

Hum possible, mais j'utilise majoritairement Dailymotion, Youtube, Rutube et anilinkz (le dernier je ne suis pas sur si sans flash ça passera). Mais je préfère ne pas avoir de lag et me restreindre à certains sites que devoir me coltiner des lags insupportables 
Merci de ton aide en tout cas.


----------



## mikeland89 (22 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

J'avais exactement le même problème et la désinstallation de flash à régler le problème. 
Merci pour l'aide car j'en avais vraiment marre de regardé les vidéos buggé sur Dailymotion.


----------

